# Logan Lathe Headstock Gears



## tpic402 (Feb 22, 2015)

Are there any sources besides logan actuator and Ebay   for gears. Is there source of  off shelf gears that can be modified to work.     Any info appreciated.


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 22, 2015)

Maybe Craigslist, but Ebay will be your best bet for used ones, Logan Actuator for new ones.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 22, 2015)

I don't know what the DP and PA are on the change gears in any of the Logan lathes but you can probably buy new generic ones (plain bore and probably an extended hub) from Boston Gear and maybe from McMaster.    However, you probably won't save much if any money over the previously mentioned sources.


----------



## rickw55 (Feb 23, 2015)

The Logan change gears are 14-1/2 degree, 16 DP. Some of the other headstock gears vary from that.
If you know which gear and part number you need, post it here and I'll try to identify the specs from the Logan part list.
 I've had pretty good luck finding gears on eBay and the machinist's forums.
Rick W


----------



## Mister Ed (Feb 23, 2015)

Yep, what gears? Which model lathe?

If you are looking for change gears, I have quite a few extras from a 10".


----------



## tpic402 (Feb 24, 2015)

It is a model 200 my son brought it home for me to repair. I am currently trying to add up the cost of the gears there are several broken, LA-123,LA-124(back gears) , it is also  missing the compound assembly.beginning to wonder if it is worth it I do enjoy the work but there is always a point of diminishing return. Only paid $120 for it might part out and move on, it has been repaired before, evidenced by some welds in the apron and motor mounting assembly I have discovered.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Feb 24, 2015)

Bargains do come up on eBay if you are patient.  Just because people are currently asking crazy prices doesn't actually mean that is what those parts typically sell for,  There have been a few items on eBay for years with people asking crazy prices and no bids, while similar items have sold for much less.   Although I hate to see machines parted out the reality is your parts may make several other machines useful so it's a win-win.  Another option is to look for another Logan 200, combine the best of both and sell off the remains.  The $120 investment isn't all that much so if you have the room and can afford to hang onto it keep it and see what pops up.


----------



## Mister Ed (Feb 24, 2015)

Have to agree with Clueless. I don't have either back gears, do have a bull gear (missing one tooth). I also have several xtra change gears.

If you decide to part out, I might be interested in a set of legs. Mine is a 210 (bench model) that I would like to put on legs ... but I sure won't pay the Ebay prices for the legs.


----------



## rickw55 (Feb 25, 2015)

The LA-123 back gear is a 70 tooth gear, 16 DP, measuring 5.143 OD, with a width of .563 and a bore of 1.188.
The LA-124 is a 28 tooth gear, 14 DP, with an OD of 2.143, a width of .563, and a bore of 1.188.
I think it depends on how much time you have to work on the lathe. Sounds like it is missing some crucial and expensive parts. You MAY find them on eBay or other places like Plaza Machinery, but you may have to wait a long time for them to show up.
I think I'd get another Model 200 lathe and make one good one out of the two, parting out the remaining parts.
Good luck in whatever you do!
Rick W


----------

